# 15# LM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Brine (Nov 4, 2010)

For those of you who read my report in Oct on the awesome day catching largemouth and hybrids......The guy I was fishing with that day just caught a 15# largemouth on the same lake with the same lure!


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Whoa - looks lke he could fit his whole head in that hawg's mouth!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

This guy is a big fish master. He has caught two that size this year from the same lake. Randall really knows how to catch the big ones.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2010)

more details please. Where is the other report? 8)


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Why is it that over the last couple days I can only see some of the images posted? I haven't changed anything on my side....unless the IT guys have. Hmmmm.


----------



## poolie (Nov 4, 2010)

holy..... that thing looks like it ate a football.


----------



## Zum (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow,nice fish...


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 4, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Why is it that over the last couple days I can only see some of the images posted? I haven't changed anything on my side....unless the IT guys have. Hmmmm.



If you're talking about the IT guys where you work, it happens where I work a lot. They have quite a few filters in-place due to the fact that the students would run amuck if they had free rein on the internet. The primary site they use for blocking stuff is IPrism, and it does a pretty good job. If we (faculty) need access to a specific site for instructional purposes, we have to submit a request, and they make it "open" for us, if we specify how long we need the site avaialble. It sux sometimes, but it's the nature of the beast when dealing with teenagers (not all of them violate the rules, just the few) and the internet.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to know more details,what kind of lure,how deep,& any other vailuable info. #-o


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Why is it that over the last couple days I can only see some of the images posted? I haven't changed anything on my side....unless the IT guys have. Hmmmm.



The photo he is showing is from Photobucket. Try going there to see if you are blocked.

Photobucket falls under the category of file storage. Some companies do not allow that category anymore because employees can upload corporate data to their personal storage online at any one of these places.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 4, 2010)

:twisted: YES!!! Thats a PIG!!! =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> more details please. Where is the other report? 8)



Sorry Jim, it was from September. Here ya go: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15892



crazymanme2 said:


> I want to know more details,what kind of lure,how deep,& any other vailuable info. #-o



crazyman, check out the link above. It spells out the lure. This lake is about 850 acres and is one of the public county reservoirs. It gets a ton of pressure from not only recreational fisherman, but also the 4-5 electric only clubs here. The lake is loaded with hydrilla, and the primary forage is gizzard shad which is why the swimbait is a great choice.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this it?

https://fishatl.com/swimbait.html


----------



## slim357 (Nov 4, 2010)

yea thats it oddly enough I was just lookin at that site aswell


----------



## Brine (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, that's it Jim.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 5, 2010)

Now that is one big fishie =D>


----------



## randall (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello. I am new here and just registered. I already know a bunch of you so this place can't be too bad. I am just starting a project to redesign and deck my boat for about the 5th time so I expect to be using the site alot as I move along looking for ideas. I will try to offer help when I can. I am also the lucky guy in the photo above so I thought you all might like to hear the story of how it happened and a video of the fish. The video can be found at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hR5kjFjx-Y The fish was weighed after this video on a digital Berkley scale and settled on 15lbs 14oz after it lost most of its stomach contents.

OK here is the story on how the fish was caught. We were on the fish good. Perfect day to go take a shot at some big fish. No rain but windy and overcast. We go up the right arm of lake Varner and were covering water and catching some good fish feeding on grass walls. We were fishing lipless cranks as well as swimbaits. We had a couple good hybrids and a bunch of three and four pound largemouth. So the guy with me, Ben, keeps tossing the lipless crank and I start with the High Power Herring hoping to find us some fish to upgrade the size with. It was pretty much half and half as we continued to get a fish here and there in that same three and four pound size.

Then we got to more of a big fish spot so Ben ties on his brand new never been cast High Power Shad. First cast Ben gets a seven pounder and yells like Ike. So this far all the fish were up on flats or on small drops on the outside of grass walls so Ben keeps working that on one side while I start looking for open water deeper fish on the other side of the boat. Ben is still getting them and I haven't seen any thing following my bait yet. 

Then Ben's bite is slow and mine starts to pick up. I miss a giant twice then we go for a while with no strikes so we move to deep water and we are both getting follows and strikes from suspended fish in open water but they are tough to get a good strike from but the size is looking much better. I finally figure out how to get a big one hooked and it straightens and twists an Owner 2x st41 hook. I saw the fish follow and strike and it looked 10 plus. 

So we adjust again and we see bait in open water over channels and I mark some big fish on the depth finder near a good big bass spot. The sun comes out and we have pretty much narrowed down a spot where the fish are coming from. Ben gets a strike from a follower right at the boat and we catch it. I make a cast down the ledge and get a follower. The fish turns off the bait and starts to swim off and I make the bait dart and glide away from the fish and get a reaction from the fish but the fish sucks and spits the bait while slack is in the line. I say something to Ben wanting him to turn and see the fish and at the same time I just kill the bait and deadstick it as the fish swims toward the bottom. I let the bait sit for maybe 10-15 seconds and just give it a twitch. The fish comes from directly below the bait at full speed and clears the water and crashes back down on its side. Since the fish got so high and it happened so fast I am thinking eight pounds at the most so I am calm and the fish is deep so I just crank slowly bringing it in. It comes up under the boat so I never see it. Ben nets the fish right next to the bottom of the boat and I get back on the trolling motor fast excited about the topwater strike we just saw but also worried about getting stuck in the grass we are going toward.

Ben says this fish is bigger than the 14lb fish from Lake Horton that I caught about a year ago so I turn and look and say it's not. I still think I have an eight pounder. :lol: I have a rubber net and Ben has to lean the net down for me to see the fish. Then I get off the motor and let us get stuck in the grass while I look at the fish. 

Now we have no livewell or real camera other than our phones so we talk about what to do. I remember the rope at the front of the boat and tie the fish off with it and start calling around to find someone close to bring me a good scale. I find some one who is close and can bring the scale so he meets us with almost his whole family We weigh the fish and get it back swimming in the lake. 

Back to top


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2010)

:WELCOME: Randall!

Thanks for joining!

Great story on a fish of a lifetime! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Randall. Great report, and sounds like a fun time for Ben too. Ben's 7# kinda gets over shadowed when you catch one more than double that, but congrats to Ben too! He still gets credit for getting the fish in the boat. 8) 

Congrats on another Monster. =D> 

Look forward to seeing more reports in the future, and here is the place to start looking for inspiration on your deck mod: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## poolie (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats Randall! That thing is huge. I wondered if it came from Varner. One of these days I'm going to have to get over on that side of town and check the lake out. I've heard it has some pigs, and you just proved it.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 6, 2010)

So happy to have you aboard randall. Hoping you send that lure my way if it's not already displayed in the trophy case. :mrgreen:


----------



## randall (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! Poolie I just moved to Hiram in June. Didn't expect to find a neighbor on here. Varner is worth the trip I drive it a few times a week. 
Fender66 that bait is going to get fished some more. It would be a waste in a trophy case. 
Brine, Ben is having a great week despite having to net my fish. He took a week off to fish and I called him today and he was at Dream Lake in Alabama yesterday. He only caught about fifty quality fish with a six pounder for the big fish. :roll: He is a big fish magnet.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 6, 2010)

> Fender66 that bait is going to get fished some more. It would be a waste in a trophy case.


Understand if it's not ready for the trophy case...but if it has babies....keep me in mind. 8) 

Seriously...glad you are here. The more the merrier. :beer:


----------



## one100grand (Nov 7, 2010)

The only thing I can say is =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 17, 2010)

randall said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Poolie I just moved to Hiram in June. Didn't expect to find a neighbor on here. Varner is worth the trip I drive it a few times a week.
> Fender66 that bait is going to get fished some more. It would be a waste in a trophy case.
> Brine, Ben is having a great week despite having to net my fish. He took a week off to fish and I called him today and he was at Dream Lake in Alabama yesterday. He only caught about fifty quality fish with a six pounder for the big fish. :roll: He is a big fish magnet.




Nice to see you over here Randall.


----------

